

Here's Who Just Got Screwed By Twitter - Hunchr
http://www.businessinsider.com/heres-who-just-got-screwed-by-twitter-2010-4

======
credo
The first company on the list is TwitPic - a bootstrapped company that makes a
profit > $1M/year

Most of the other companies are venture-funded companies and it looks like
they're all making losses

------
Hunchr
There's a "view as single page" link on the bottom right

